# Let's Commit Mahler Movement Reordering Blasphemy! (Das Lied von der Erde Edition)



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

We've been debating the order of the inner movements of the Sixth, and Becca has suggested a modest revision to the Fifth. I say let's, with our advanced insight, tackle the Holy of Holies - Das Lied von der Erde.

Is there an order of the songs that might - just might- make more sense than what we have before us now? I posit that "Das Trinklied vom Jammer der Erde" and "Der Abschied" must stay where they are, and I have an idea in mind, but I want to see:

a. if anybody has any ideas of their own, and
b. does anyone else see where I might be going with this?

Have at it! Blatant criticism will be respectfully enjoyed.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It's perfect as it is. Don't touch it. :tiphat:


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> It's perfect as it is. Don't touch it. :tiphat:


Yes, it is. Yes, we shouldn't. C'mon! Blasphemy! Funsies! Bizarro World!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

In the spirit of that great thinker, Groucho Marx and the song "Hello I must be going", I think that Der Abscheid should come first :tiphat:


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Marxism! Good justification!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Get it all in the wrong order! Great idea! Worked wonders for Tarantino in Pulp Fiction

Abschied first, then Beauty, then Drunkard in spring.

All three should be sung by a countertenor, as per Mahler's unambiguous instructions

Scrap the other three movements.

And voila! A retrospective rip off for Shostakovich 6!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd like to hear the Theme tune to Hong Kong Phooey sung somewhere in the middle, just to spice things up a bit.


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

Can't see what's wrong with Mahler's order frankly.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Being wantonly and cheerfully ignorant of any key relationships that might exist among the songs, and desiring to stir the pot, and maybe toss in a skunk, I offer the following, without comment, at least at this time:

The Song of the Earth: a Song Symphony in Two Parts

Part One: 

1. The Drinking Song of Earthly Sorrow
2. Of Youth
3. The Drunkard in Spring

Part Two:

4. Of Beauty
5. The Lonely One in Autumn
6. The Farewell

...Hm?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I was wondering today whether the instrumental interlude 2/3s of the way through Der Abschied might make an interesting soundtrack for an Olympic pairs free skate.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Interesting idea, but the choreography would be at least challenging, I would say.


----------

